# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Μνήμη RAM

## apilot

Πωλούνται 2 μνήμες RAM του 1GΒ.
Τιμή 10 ευρώ η μία.
Μόνο για ενδιαφερόμενους από Θεσσαλονίκη.
20180303_134810.jpg20180303_134856.jpg

----------

